# Joining an audax on your own



## robjh (10 Mar 2013)

If you sign up to an audax without knowing anyone else who's doing it, do you end up feeling like a nobby no-mates while everyone else rides with their buddies, or do groups tend to form up and mix quite freely? Does everyone else go on them with their mates?

Not done an audax before, but there's one starting nearby in a few weeks and it would seem rude not to do it - but just don't know anyone else who's interested (yet).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2013)

No, it's all very friendly.
Of course you do have your 'lonely' types who like to do their own thing.
But just do the ride and chat to who ever is about.


----------



## Steve H (10 Mar 2013)

Audax are much more informal than sportives. Generally numbers are a lot less - circa 50 - 100 on the ones I've done. 

You get a real mixture of people. Generally some that come with mates or from local clubs and quite a few who ride alone.

They are generally pretty friendly, but you can end up riding on your own if your speed is different to others. 

No worries about looking like billy-no-mates though as quite a few choose this approach to the ride. You won't stand out like this. If you are polite and say hello, people don't generally mind you tagging along with groups.


----------



## vernon (10 Mar 2013)

Just do it!

Audaxers are generally a friendly bunch.


----------



## yello (10 Mar 2013)

Groups do form, people do chat.... but don't assume everyone will. Some folk do like to ride on their own and might not be chatty. Also, just because people are friends and arrive together, they won't necessarily ride together. People have different paces and approaches to a ride.

There's no problem turning up on your own though. If you want to ride with someone then chances are that will happen. You'll fall into pace with someone, maybe ride with them for a bit before you parting company, or you might even stick with them for the rest of the ride. There's no rules about it and it all happens quite naturally and seamlessly.

Don't be put out if someone doesn't talk though, or makes it clear they don't want to ride with you. It can happen, I'd be lying if I said it didn't, but don't take it personally. As I said, some like to ride alone. Equally, don't be concerned if someone passes you either without word or just a token word. Again, it's in the order of things.

Audax is primarily about you getting yourself around the course, it's not speed-dating or a make-a-friend event, but people do enjoy it and do chat. In fact, most do. So, yes, just roll up and do it.


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2013)

Plus one to everything Yello says, sums up my experience as well.

With 5000 UK members theres going to be a few grumpy sods that wont even return a good morning but the vast majority seem to be sociable types who wont judge you by the cost of your bike or for not having the latest cycle kit or whatever.

And theres usually cake involved.

Get your name down now rob,some events have limited numbers or cut off dates for signing on.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2013)

I have ridden local audax events by myself, but not more distant ones because I have always been given lifts to them by people who agree to do the rides with me.

Since joining CycleChat, I have usually had the company of one or more other forum members.

Informal 'alliances' often form out on the road when you get talking to someone that you get on with who likes a similar pace as you. I fixed a rider's broken chain once and he insisted on buying me lunch and then stayed with me for the remainder of the ride. He spotted me at the start of the following year's event, and came over to say that he'd like to do the ride with me again.

I would say that unless you are riding at maximum speed so nobody else can keep up with you, or the event is unpopular so there are many other people to ride with, you should be able to find someone to ride with if you want to.

If you have the nerve to do it, why not just hold up a big piece of card at event HQ before the start with something like this written on it: "Hi - I'm Rob and will be averaging about 18 kph [insert your own target speed there]. If you would like to ride with me, come and say hello!"


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2013)

Oh, and a simple way to find company is to check the rides section here on CC to see if anbody else is planning to do the same ride. If not, start a thread yourself. For inspiration, here's one I prepared earlier ...


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2013)

Sign up because it won't cost you much compared to a sportive, go along and enjoy yourself. As others have said it is just a reflection of a cross section of life or work, you will get friendly people, miserable gits, fast groups, slow groups, individuals and hopefully some friendly souls that you can ride with.
I have done several, and ended up with groups, lost them at controls and either caught back up or had them catch back up with me and even never seen them again. You do need to be more on the ball with the directions etc as they are not sign posted like sportives, so if you are on your own you need to know where you are.
Pick a shorter distance one for starters, go along and I bet you will be back for another go saying you had a good day in great company


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Mar 2013)

To my mind it is like a forum ride without the obligation of waiting for or being waited for, but still with the sociable cafe stops inbetween.


----------



## avsd (10 Mar 2013)

Little down side if it is local If it turns out not to be enjoyable you can always cut out and head for home local cafe. As has been said above most Audax are friendly affairs.


----------



## Noodley (10 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> With 5000 UK members theres going to be a few grumpy sods that wont even return a good morning


 
Are you looking at me? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Are you looking at me? Eh? Eh?


 
Absolutely not,you never ignore anyone, you may just call them nobbers but never ignore them.


----------



## Ningishzidda (10 Mar 2013)

avsd said:


> Little down side if it is local If it turns out not to be enjoyable you can always cut out and head for home local cafe. As has been said above most Audax are friendly affairs.


 
If it turns into a nightmare and you clear off home, make sure you phone the Organiser to inform him you are a DNF. If he doesn't hear from you, they won't send out a search party, but they get worried cus some riders have hit hedges.


----------



## eck (10 Mar 2013)

If you're new to this there is one rule you must always obey: Never, ever introduce yourself, or ask another rider's name. It's the law.
You can ride for hours, even days, with someone and discuss everything from gear ratios to the meaning of life, but you must never exchange names.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Mar 2013)

Joining anything for the first time is a bit scary. Generally, if you mention to someone that it's your first audax, they'll give you a welcome and a bit of advice. However, you might get out on the road and find that they are way slower or faster than you and you and never see them again. 

It's more likely that you will either find yourself riding with someone of your pace and you may stay together for a good while and get chatting - or ride in silence, depending on what's comfortable. If someone really doesn't want to talk, probably best not to force things!

If there's an empty seat on a table at a control, ask if you can join.

Work is a subject that people tend not to talk about very much either - but if you ask someone an interesting question about their bike, they might warm to you quickly!


----------



## Star Strider (10 Mar 2013)

I have considered giving it a go.

It looks better than the seemingly rather odd sportive rides which look to be a bit like a re-enactment or tour racing.


----------



## Noodley (10 Mar 2013)

frank9755 said:


> ...but if you ask someone an interesting question about their bike, they might warm to you quickly!


 
Never, ever, ask me about my bike - I cannot think of a more dull topic for discussion.


----------



## RhythMick (10 Mar 2013)

I'm also keen to do an audacious this year. I'm in South Yorkshire.


----------



## Noodley (10 Mar 2013)

User13710 said:


> It's not our fault you've got such a feckin boring bike


 
Nobber.


----------



## robjh (10 Mar 2013)

Thanks all. Doesn't sound much different from a club ride. Think I'll give it a go.


----------



## boybiker (10 Mar 2013)

It's like anything, it is what you make it. Just be friendly and talk to others and you will soon forget you entered on your own!


----------



## G3CWI (10 Mar 2013)

I'm guessing that there are audax regulars who you see at many such events?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (10 Mar 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I'm guessing that there are audax regulars who you see at many such events?


 

Oh yes. At each event you will see a group of usual suspects, either from the region in which the audax is taking place or from YACF


----------



## JoeyB (10 Mar 2013)

I am doing my first calendar event in a couple of weeks time. So far my rides have been perms so I've been on my own. I'm quite looking forward to some company, but more importantly I'm interested to see how I'll stack up against some seasoned audaxers lol


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2013)

I am a full value audaxer. If I pay to do a 13.5 hour ride Im ripping myself off if i do it in 10.


----------



## Ningishzidda (10 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> I am a full value audaxer. If I pay to do a 13.5 hour ride Im ripping myself off if i do it in 10.


 
No. You pay by the kilometre.

Six quid for a 200 is twice the value as six quid for a 100.


----------



## vernon (10 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> No. You pay by the kilometre.
> 
> Six quid for a 200 is twice the value as six quid for a 100.


 
And two quid for a DIY 400 is twelve times the value of a six quid 100.

Let's hear it for the DIY option


----------



## vernon (10 Mar 2013)

Referring back to the original poster. I did a calendared event yesterday. I quickly acquired a riding partner in the first five or six miles. I rescued him from his navigation errors and in return he bought me a cuppa and short bread at a control. Towards the end of the ride i thought that I'dnot make 'the cut' so I shooed him off to give him a better chance of making the cut. We both ended up making it back in time, seperated by about 1/2 an hour. I gave him a pie to eat on his drive back to Newcastle as a parting present.

One new friendship.


----------



## robjh (10 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> No. You pay by the kilometre.
> 
> Six quid for a 200 is twice the value as six quid for a 100.


 
Mine's a 200er, I don't like wasting money


----------



## PpPete (10 Mar 2013)

JoeyB said:


> I am doing my first calendar event in a couple of weeks time. So far my rides have been perms so I've been on my own. I'm quite looking forward to some company, but more importantly I'm interested to see how I'll stack up against some seasoned audaxers lol


 
You'll be slower than some, and faster than others. But it's not a competition, and to treat it as one is a cardinal sin (unless you really fast enough to win that is). Remember the old saying ... sportives are for people pretending to race, audax is for people pretending not to race.


----------



## Spartak (11 Mar 2013)

Few years ago I rode the Transporter 100 Audax from Cardiff, a very low turnout approx 20 riders.
I had a puncture after only a couple of miles & didn't see another rider until the penultimate control !

One tip ..... make sure you ride at your pace !
Don't overcook it trying to keep up with riders who are faster than you ???


----------



## PpPete (11 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> One tip ..... make sure you ride at your pace !
> Don't overcook it trying to keep up with riders who are faster than you ???


Good advice.
Also, if a group you are with decides to "bounce" a control (=stamp card/get receipt and straight back on bike) think very carefully before doing the same. Chances are you might be better taking advantage of a sit-down and any food that's on offer.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2013)

There are three people on here that I have met on an Audax. Done three now, and always managed to hook up with a group. I always ask permission first, just to be polite.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Mar 2013)

I tend to be lantern rouge on audaxes but always seem to meet up with someone to ride with 

Really do make sure you don't go off too fast if it's your first ride of that distance as it's easy to blow up or cramp later on and then have to drag yourself to the finish. keep the water and food going in and remember that it is not a race. Whether you are stood outside the final control waiting for it to open or dashing in the door right on the cut-off (as AndrewBr, phantasmagoriana and I did on Saturday) you still get the same result.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (11 Mar 2013)

JoeyB said:


> I am doing my first calendar event in a couple of weeks time. So far my rides have been perms so I've been on my own. I'm quite looking forward to some company, but more importantly* I'm interested to see how I'll stack up against some seasoned audaxers* lol


 
First rule of judging how you stack up with other riders, never judge a book by its covers. I have ridden events where the fittest looking Pinarello race-face looking guys blow up half way round. Whereas I know a 'usual suspect' who rides a machine that resembles a beast, and he does not give the immediate fast rider appearance that can manage a long distance on account of his age and his attire. In fact I have heard one or two racer-types scoff at his appearance, until mentioning that fact he rode a further 200km before and after the event. Appearances can be deceiving, he is a monster.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Mar 2013)

As above, its not about speed its all about pace. Learn to ride at your most efficient speed. The best audax riders will average the same speed over the last 30km as the first 30km. The biggest problem you will face is setting off too fast and then finding yourself getting slower and slower as your distance increases.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Mar 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> As above, its not about speed its all about pace. Learn to ride at your most efficient speed. The best audax riders will average the same speed over the last 30km as the first 30km. The biggest problem you will face is setting off too fast and then finding yourself getting slower and slower as your distance increases.


 
This is me ^ ^

I started my own thread about pacing myself better, definitely something for me to work on.


----------



## Mallory (14 Mar 2013)

The main thing that puts me off "Audax's" is all this brevet card, control gate and info questions.

I'm tempted to tag along to the "Surburban Breakout 100km" on July 7th.

Would i be looked down upon if i didn't fill in the brevet card??


----------



## frank9755 (14 Mar 2013)

No, some people don't bother. Especially if there are lots of info controls, which can be a faff and can break your ride up when you don't want them to.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2013)

There are people that cant be bothered to take notes etc and don't bother as others say. You will also find that some organisers offer a No-validation option because they are aware that people want to get on with their ride. The only thing in this case is the ride won't be validated by Audax UK and you wont appear in the list of official finishers.
A club close to me Beacon Roads Cycling Club (West Midlands) run regular audaxes that I have done, and if you go to their site and check the Audax section out you will see this information.

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/index.html


----------



## yello (14 Mar 2013)

Mallory said:


> I'm tempted to tag along to the "Surburban Breakout 100km" on July 7th. Would i be looked down upon if i didn't fill in the brevet card??


 
No, not at all. It's up to you. From memory, the Suburban Breakout only has the one control, at the turn point in Cottered, and a couple of control questions - and you could remember those to fill in at the finish.

Having run the Cottered control myself one year, I would say that it is a bit suspicious if someone doesn't get their card stamped but helps themselves to food!


----------



## eck (14 Mar 2013)

^^^ What yello said. I'm not suggesting for a second that this even occurred to you but you shouldn't just "tag along" without entering the event. And even if you don't bother with a card, you should check in with the organiser at the finish. Only sayin', like.


----------



## Mallory (14 Mar 2013)

I would obviously pay the Audax fee for the event and take along proof of that. Plus I only eat/drink my own stuff so people thinking I'm nicking free food wouldn't be an issue


----------



## frank9755 (14 Mar 2013)

Yes, there's another thread about guys who do that (don't pay but nick the food)!
And we never did find out which club they were from, so all of us are still under suspicion!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Mar 2013)

You should not worry about the speed in audax, the slowest speeds on the limit as snail pace, the fastest allowed pace, is like 18-19mph average, which is a fair lick considering it includes stops, but if you are a bit rapid, you will get to the control before they open and may miss it, or end up standing around waiting for the control marshal to turn up, hence you wasted your time savaging yourself because you are now stood around getting cold!

As for signing up on your own, it will be fine, much like sportives, you will end up in some sort of group at least some of the time.

I prefer audax to sportives by a long shot, but still they are not my cup of tea.


----------



## robjh (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I prefer audax to sportives by a long shot, but still they are not my cup of tea.


 
Well I'm signed up for one on the 24th, so I'll find out if they're my cup of tea or not. As for brevets, controls, cards etc I hadn't really given them any thought - it just sounded like a long semi-organised ride with café stops!


----------



## Noodley (15 Mar 2013)

That's what it is rob, the card is really mostly just "proof" that you have been at a cafe and eaten your allocated amount of cake.


----------



## yello (15 Mar 2013)

...or beans on toast.


----------



## robjh (15 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> That's what it is rob, the card is really mostly just "proof" that you have been at a cafe and eaten your allocated amount of cake.


 
It's sounding more and more like my kind of day


----------

